# Providence to Ft Myers



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm not really sure where to put this, but I thought that Cruising & Liveaboard is close...

I am planning for next fall's trip from Providence to Fort Myers. I am planning that the trip will take six two-hundred-and-fifty-mile weeks (50 miles per day, 5 days per week), and I will need crew.

The likely scenario is that I will only be able to get individual crew members to join me for a week, or maybe two at a time. The admiral will not be joining me. I will, therefore, need to stop along the way at cities with some form of public transportation.

So my question to the forum is; do these sound like appropriate stops along the way?

Week 1: Providence, RI to Cape May, NJ.
Week 2: Cape May, NJ to Norfolk, VA
Week 3: Norfolk, VA to New River Inlet (near Jacksonville), NC
Week 4: New River Inlet, (out from Cape Fear for 68 miles to Winyah Bay) to Charlestown, SC
Week 5: Charlestown, SC to Jacksonville, FL
Week 6: Jacksonville, FL to Fort Myers, FL via the Okechobee Waterway - my mast is 47'2" so I should be able to transit.

Feedback and suggestions welcome.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Looks like a very reasonable schedule. If my schedule works I wouldn't mind tagging along for leg 1. Granted next fall is a long way away


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Atlantic city is probably easier to get in an out of via public transportation than Cape May for crew transfers, though Cape May is a much nicer stop-over


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I have also covered part of this route already in my travels from Annapolis to NYC. As Rob says, next fall is a long time off but I am a possibility for leg 1 or 2 or ?.
Always nice to extend one's cruising boundaries.
You should check with DavidPM for leg 1. He is in Madison, CT also an ASA instructor.


----------



## skipmac (Oct 31, 2007)

I made the trip from Bristol RI to Jacksonville a few years ago and broke up the trip almost exactly the way you plan. I had limited time off and made the trip as quickly as was safe.

Due to the time constraints, navigation limitations and/or limited options for stopping places I made several overnight hops. I'll list my trip details day by day below.



eherlihy said:


> I am planning for next fall's trip from Providence to Fort Myers. I am planning that the trip will take six two-hundred-and-fifty-mile weeks (50 miles per day, 5 days per week), and I will need crew.
> 
> 50 miles per day is a good target for days that you anchor or dock at night and day sail to the next stop. We did manage a couple of days to make a little more if we left very early and didn't anchor until sunset. Our best day trip was 75 miles
> 
> ...


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

tempest said:


> Atlantic city is probably easier to get in an out of via public transportation than Cape May for crew transfers, though Cape May is a much nicer stop-over


Based on miles/day and number of days per leg I figured AC and Cape May might both be stops. Both great places!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

skipmac said:


> I made the trip from Bristol RI to Jacksonville a few years ago and broke up the trip almost exactly the way you plan. I had limited time off and made the trip as quickly as was safe.
> 
> Due to the time constraints, navigation limitations and/or limited options for stopping places I made several overnight hops. I'll list my trip details day by day below.


That was EXACTLY the kind of feedback I am looking for! Thank you!:2 boat:

Anyone else been down the ICW, or offshore???:captain:


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

An average of 50 miles a day is quite reasonable, but you will likely lose a few days to weather and repairs, which always seem to be inevitable. 

You will love Fort Myers, it's a nice town, the river is easy to navigate and the sailing in the nearby Gulf is incredible. 

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

When you say " next fall" my advice would be to try to leave no later than mid Sept. Others may disagree, certainly you could get lucky with weather later; or, you might have to find a place to hide should a hurricane threaten the coast, by leaving that early. 

If you wait to leave deeper in to the fall, the days get shorter, the nights get colder. It gets harder to do 50 mile days in daylight. There are always weather delays, repair delays etc. I saw a lot of boats stuck in the Atlantic Highlands for a week or more waiting out bad weather this fall. (Oct.) Those that left earlier fared much better.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

travlin-easy said:


> An average of 50 miles a day is quite reasonable, but you will likely lose a few days to weather and repairs, which always seem to be inevitable.
> 
> You will love Fort Myers, it's a nice town, the river is easy to navigate and the sailing in the nearby Gulf is incredible.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary,

I already love Ft. Myers. I've been coming here since 1985, and have been teaching sailing, part time, for the last 3 years on Ft Myers Beach and on Captiva. Sailing on the boats that I teach on is not like sailing my own.

Yup, my plan for five (not seven) 50 mile days (not 70 mile days) was conceived with weather and repairs in mind. The last stretch, Jacksonville to Ft Myers, presents the option of going across the state, or around via Miami, Key West and Dry Tortugas if the crew and I are up to it.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

tempest said:


> When you say " next fall" my advice would be to try to leave no later than mid Sept. Others may disagree, certainly you could get lucky with weather later; or, you might have to find a place to hide should a hurricane threaten the coast, by leaving that early.
> 
> If you wait to leave deeper in to the fall, the days get shorter, the nights get colder. It gets harder to do 50 mile days in daylight. There are always weather delays, repair delays etc. I saw a lot of boats stuck in the Atlantic Highlands for a week or more waiting out bad weather this fall. (Oct.) Those that left earlier fared much better.


My plan is to leave just before, or during, the Newport Boat Show.

Thanks!


----------



## skipmac (Oct 31, 2007)

tempest said:


> When you say " next fall" my advice would be to try to leave no later than mid Sept. Others may disagree, certainly you could get lucky with weather later; or, you might have to find a place to hide should a hurricane threaten the coast, by leaving that early.
> 
> If you wait to leave deeper in to the fall, the days get shorter, the nights get colder. It gets harder to do 50 mile days in daylight. There are always weather delays, repair delays etc. I saw a lot of boats stuck in the Atlantic Highlands for a week obr more waiting out bad weather this fall. (Oct.) Those that left earlier fared much better.


All good points and in general I agree that a little sooner can be better than later. Fall departure time from the NE heading south to FL or the Caribbean is certainly an issue that can be controversial.

Basically you are walking a tightrope between the odds of a late season hurricane and an early season Nor'easter or, as happened in the Perfect Storm, a meeting of both. Since hurricane tracks usually provide more advance warning I prefer to err in that direction and as you noted, earlier departure gives longer days and better odds of warmer temps.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

eherlihy said:


> The last stretch, Jacksonville to Ft Myers, presents the option of going across the state, or around via Miami, Key West and Dry Tortugas if the crew and I are up to it.


FWIW, we were underway 25 hours from Cape Coral to Manatee Pocket, with overnights in the Okeechobee waterway (near Glades) and at the Indiantown Marina. You've got drawbridges at the east end the cross-Florida leg plus 5 locks.

If you were to go around via the Keys and Dry Tortugas, you would be adding about another 250 miles over the Okeechobee route. Gary would know what to recommend on expected progress and stops in the Keys, but it would be a shame to rush through this area.


----------



## reduc (Sep 19, 2014)

I did a similar trip except for your last week last year - From Plymouth, RI. I started in November (I had recently bought the boat and needed to get it ready as well as move out of my place in Boston). It's a nice trip with lots of places to stop. There were only 2 places that I thought had limited bailout options (taking the ICW). The New Jersey stretch from Sandy Hook to Atlantic City, and then From Cape May up the Delaware River. Both can be easy with favorable weather and timing the tides (particularly for Delaware Bay), but in unfavorable conditions can be a slog.

I took the ICW the entire way down, but hopped out a few times on the return trip. I also took a bit longer as I stopped in the Chesapeake Bay area to visit family for Thanksgiving and Xmas, but otherwise the total time was similar. I singlehanded - with crew it would be nicer still.

I mostly used Active Captain and the Waterway guide to find Anchorages and Marinas.


----------



## cascoamarillo (Aug 8, 2013)

Please, allow me to include my name in this post for future updates. As said, next fall seems to be a long shot though I would love to join one leg if I can manage to take one week off by the admiral... and finally meet some sailnet members on the water. Best.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I would make the Dry Tortugas run, but only if you have an excellent weather window. Lots of open water areas to contend with, but the trip provides you with the ability to see some wonderful places that very few individuals ever take time to visit.

Marathon is always fun, particularly at the City Marina's Tiki Hut on Friday nights when a lot of the sailors from Boot Key Harbor and other locations get together for a jam session. Lots of good musicians and singers on those boats and they love to party. It's a BYOB event that usually begins about 6 p.m. and lasts till 10. Lots of great restaurants and sights to see there as well - just be sure to take a bicycle, which is the best means of transportation. If you don't bike, the Island Taxi Company will take you anywhere on the island for $5, at least that was the fee 3 years ago.

Key West is always a hoot, especially if you spend a day walking Duval Street and at least one evening with the Lands End folks at Mallory Square. 

While at Key West, you do not have to find a mooring ball and spend those fees. There are still some good anchorages in the area, and dinghy docks at some of the seaside restaurants. If you want a quiet location to anchor for the night, though, you will find Mule Key Basin pretty much deserted, but well protected by the surrounding flats.

If your boat draws less than 4 feet, you can sail through the Lakes Passage, which averages about 6 feet in depth, to Boca Grande Key and a great anchorage where you can easily catch supper with nothing more than a small strip of red rag attached to a size 1 wide gap hook and jigged close to the bottom in depths of 15 feet. Lots of big grunts, lane snapper, small grouper and other edibles there. Also one of the best lobster catching locations I've encountered in this part of the world.

It's just 5 more miles to the west to reach the Marquesses Keys, which is the only atol in the continental US. It measures about 5 miles across, but too shallow in the middle to navigate. However, there is a good anchorage inside the atol along the south side. 

From the Marquesses to the Dry Torgtugas is about 50 miles, while can either be a great ride, or a bad one, depending on the weather. Fortunately, you can hole up at either Boca Grande Basin or the Marquesses until you get a favorable weather window.

Once you get to the Dry Tortugas you will love what you see. There is a lot of history here to explore at Fort Jefferson, and some of the best diving/snorkeling in the US. The water is incredibly clear, and because you are in the middle of a marine sanctuary, the population of fish is beyond your wildest dreams.

It's 75 miles back to Key West, where you can resume your voyage back to Fort Myers. Lots of stops along the way, including Fisherman's Village Marina at Punta Gorda, which is a live aboard marina where some friends of mine live. They have a nightly dock party at sunset, which sometimes involves music by some of the live aboards. Another BYOB party. Great restaurant at the marina as well.

Have a safe trip,

Gary


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

travlin-easy said:


> I would make the Dry Tortugas run, but only if you have an excellent weather window...
> [snip]
> Gary


Thank you for the pointers Gary! From your description I may not bother going to Ft Myers!irateraft:
(my wife, however, will not be pleased...)

Here's the boat;









.

.

.

.

.

KIDDING!!!!!:smile

This is the boat;









Air draft of 47' 4" to the top of the mast, + 3' for the stainless steel VHF antenna
draws 5' 8" of water
M25 with unknown hours - runs well
RayMarine EV100 Wheel Pilot and eS78 Chart Plotter with Navionics charts
Vesper Marine XB-8000 AIS Transponder
iCom M412 VHF with registered MMSI
200AH house bank, 75AH start bank, 90Amp alternator
LED cabin, navigation and running lights
2 Camframo 3 speed fans
Vacuflush head with 15 gallon holding tank
50 gallon water and 30 gallon fuel tank
NO refrigeration
NO Radar
NO inverter


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

If you're gonna do the Tortugas, you're gonna need more house batteries, a solar panel to keep them charged, a refrigerator (gotta keep the beer cold) so you can have ice when you wish. There are no provisions of any kind at the Tortugas, no food, water, beer, ice, fuel, etc...-- nothing! But damned it sure is pretty out there.

One of our members got stuck out there for two weeks because the weather was nasty, but he and his kids had lots of provisions so they did fine. However, when they got to Key West again they spent a bundle on re-provisioning. (Nothing is cheap in Key West.)

If you have the opportunity, fire up Google Earth and look at the trip from a satellite view and you'll be amazed at how desolate that 75 mile stretch of islands and water is between Key West and the Tortugas.

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

uh, I actually prefer a warm beer (Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout, Full Sail IPA, etc)... but I take your point.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Have you considered a SH radio with AIS receiver? Not a bad investment. You can't see everything but most of the important stuff will be transmitting so you can see their location, speed and direction.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

eherlihy said:


> Air draft of 47' 4" to the top of the mast, + 3' for the stainless steel VHF antenna
> draws 5' 8" of water
> M25 with unknown hours - runs well
> RayMarine EV100 Wheel Pilot and eS78 Chart Plotter with Navionics charts
> ...


Your air draft could be a problem if you take the Okeechobee waterway, as there is lift bridge near the Indiantown Marina with a claim of 49' clearance. I went through there with a 46' mast + VHF whip and didn't touch, but AC has a review by someone who lost a masthead light on a 47' mast. Your VHF whip will flex, but a wind sensor or masthead light are not flexible--nor is your mast!

That said, you ought to check with the canal authority to determine water depth when you are ready to transit. If the water level is high, you could use a tipping service, but you should arrange that in advance to make sure it is available when you arrive at the bridge. The tipping service involves placing plastic barrels on one side of your boat and filling them with water to heel it enough that you can pass.

Your draft should not be a problem on the Okeechobee waterway, but there are opportunities to run out of water if you are not careful, like NE of the Clewiston Lock in Lake Okeechobee.

On the other hand, if you'll have some limitations in the Keys and will need to plan for your draft if you go that way.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

RobGallagher said:


> Have you considered a SH radio with AIS receiver? Not a bad investment. You can't see everything but most of the important stuff will be transmitting so you can see their location, speed and direction.




I already have a Class-B AIS _Trans_ceiver, integrated with the MFD at the helm. Why would I add a receiver only?


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

eherlihy said:


> I already have a Class-B AIS _Trans_ceiver, integrated with the MFD at the helm. Why would I add a receiver only?


I Must have missed that in your previous post.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

fallard said:


> Your air draft could be a problem if you take the Okeechobee waterway, as there is lift bridge near the Indiantown Marina with a claim of 49' clearance. I went through there with a 46' mast + VHF whip and didn't touch, but AC has a review by someone who lost a masthead light on a 47' mast. Your VHF whip will flex, but a wind sensor or masthead light are not flexible--nor is your mast!
> 
> That said, you ought to check with the canal authority to determine water depth when you are ready to transit. If the water level is high, you could use a tipping service, but you should arrange that in advance to make sure it is available when you arrive at the bridge. The tipping service involves placing plastic barrels on one side of your boat and filling them with water to heel it enough that you can pass.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up, but I'm well aware of the Port Mayaca Railroad Bridge. There is a maximum authorized clearance of 56'. I scoped it out last year because it IS a concern. For those that are not familiar with it, here is a pic that I took of it;









and here is how I got there to take the pic;









The St. Lucie river and Lake Okeechobee are not tidal, but are affected by the rainwater level of Lake Okeechobee. To navigate this bridge you need to be aware of the water depth of Lake Okeechobee and the St Lucie lock. As I understand it, there is a 6" difference between Lake Okeechobee, usually 14.5', and the St Lucie lock, and the resultant air draft, which would be 49' in 14.5' of water in Lake Okechobee. Recently, the water level in Lake Okechobee was 12.1', which means that the railroad bridge clearance is ((14.5-12.1=2.4)+49) 51.4'.

Based on what I have read, I want between 13 and 15' water level in Lake Okeechobee to allow my mast, anchor light and masthead fly to not touch the bridge, and to make it through the lake without touching the bottom. The VHF antenna will have to bend.

Here is a video of someone passing under the bridge on an Island Packet 35 with a 48' mast;


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

The scary part of passing beneath bridges where clearance is just a few feet is that optical illusion when you are looking up from the cockpit. To me, when I pass beneath them it appears that there is no way I can clear the bridge, but I always seem to make it unscathed.

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I 1000% agree with you Gary. I always find it fun, when teaching sailing on the Hunter 41 with an air draft of 57' to pass under the Sakonett River Bridge which has an air draft of 65'

I would probably have to break out the bottle of scotch to get my nerve up before, and to come down after, passing under that bridge.


----------



## Locke434 (Feb 3, 2011)

Where do I apply to join you for Weeks 4-6? 
I'm happy to send you my sailing resume, if 
you'd like.

William Eigles 
303.837.8252


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks to those that have offered to join me. This is a long way off, and I realize that things may come up. I will contact you if you PM me and as the date draws nearer. 
:smile

The purpose of this thread, however, was to plan my stops along the way. So I've done some more figuring with Google and PolarView NS.

Here is the current plan that I have hatched:

Providence, RI. to Cape May, NJ. (280nm) - stops include: Pt Judith, RI., Norwalk, CT., Sandy Hook, NJ., Atlantic City, NJ., and Cape May, NJ.
Cape May, NJ. to Norfolk, VA. OUTSIDE** (160nm) - stops include: Ocean City, MD., Great Machipongo Inlet, MD., and Norfolk, VA.
Norfolk, VA. to Wilmington, NC. (260nm)- stops include: Elizabeth City, NC., Cherry Ridge, NC., Bellhaven, NC., Oriental, NC., Beaufort, NC., and Wilmington, NC.
Wilmington, NC. to Savannah, GA. (235nm) - stops include; Winyah Bay, NC., Charlestown, SC., and Savannah, GA.
Savannah, GA to New Smyrna Beach, FL (175nm)- stops include: Brunswick, GA., St Augustine, FL., and New Smyrna Beach, FL.
New Smyrna Beach, Fl. to Fort Myers Beach, FL. (290nm)- stops include: Cape Canaveral, FL., Stuart, FL., Port Mayaca, FL., Moor Haven, FL., Owanita, FL., ending in Fort Myers Beach, FL.

All of these runs include running OUTSIDE, because it will be easier on the crew and the engine than motoring in the ditch.

** The Cape May to Norfolk is the shortest leg, because I need to allow time if weather does not permit an outside run to go up the Delaware, across the C&D canal, and down the Chesapeake.

Again, comments or critique are welcome.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Skip Great Machapongo Inlet - I can tell you first hand it is nasty and can be very, very tricky in a powerboat with a great HP to weight ratio. In a sailboat, it's slack tide only and even then it gets real hair once you get inside. The inlet is relatively long, narrow, the tide screams through it and the standing waves can top several feet.

Wachapreague and Chincoteague are pretty hairy inlets as well. Of the two, Chincoteague is the easiest to access, fairly wide and deep, but once inside, the anchorages are few and far between. Chincoteague Bay consists mainly of shallow flats with a narrow, winding channel and a few, small, deep pockets.

Wachapreague Inlet is nothing more than a slot in the surf, much like Oregon Inlet, NC. The approaches seem to change annually, and shoaling is a constant problem here. 

Instead, go just a bit farther south to Ship Shoal Inlet, which is wide deep and easy to access. Good anchorages inside, but keep a good eye on your depth finder and charts. It can get real shallow real fast. Also a great location to catch some very large flounder, many running 5 or more pounds. And, this is the northernmost range of tarpon, which are the world's most incredible gamefish species. You'll also find an abundance of weakfish, speckled sea trout, and several smaller species lurking along the channel edges of the back bay.

From here to Norfolk is just a one day run.

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

Another data point: Our 55.7 nm S-N transit (many years ago) from Elizabeth City to Willoughby Harbor Marina took 13.5 hrs, with the motor off for about an hour waiting for the locks at either end of the Dismal Swamp Canal. You'll need to plan your timing around the locks at either end of the Dismal Swamp Canal if you expect to make it to Elizabeth City in one day from Norfolk. As I recall the locks operate on a very restrictive, fixed schedule--presumably to control water depth in the canal.

BTW, you may be aware that the Dismal Swamp Canal is closed for repairs due to damage from Hurricane Matthew. Last I heard the work is expected take several months, so you should be well in the clear by next Fall, but something to check on if you don't want to take the Coinjock route south.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

travlin-easy said:


> ...
> 
> Instead, go just a bit farther south to Ship Shoal Inlet, which is wide deep and easy to access. Good anchorages inside, but keep a good eye on your depth finder and charts. It can get real shallow real fast. Also a great location to catch some very large flounder, many running 5 or more pounds. And, this is the northernmost range of tarpon, which are the world's most incredible gamefish species. You'll also find an abundance of weakfish, speckled sea trout, and several smaller species lurking along the channel edges of the back bay.
> 
> ...


Thanks AGAIN Gary.

But, do you mean _*SAND*_ Shoal Inlet? Per the charts, it's about 5nm south of Machapongo Inlet, on the south side of Hog Island. That would make the first night's run from Cape May 70nm instead of 65 - which is definitely do-able.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

fallard said:


> Another data point: Our 55.7 nm S-N transit (many years ago) from Elizabeth City to Willoughby Harbor Marina took 13.5 hrs, with the motor off for about an hour waiting for the locks at either end of the Dismal Swamp Canal. You'll need to plan your timing around the locks at either end of the Dismal Swamp Canal if you expect to make it to Elizabeth City in one day from Norfolk. As I recall the locks operate on a very restrictive, fixed schedule--presumably to control water depth in the canal.


This is GREAT information. Looking at the charts, and the zigs and zags that the rivers take it is hard to accurately calculate a distance, and the time necessary to traverse it. This is 20nm LONGER than I thought. This helps a LOT!



fallard said:


> BTW, you may be aware that the Dismal Swamp Canal is closed for repairs due to damage from Hurricane Matthew. Last I heard the work is expected take several months, so you should be well in the clear by next Fall, but something to check on if you don't want to take the Coinjock route south.


I HOPE that the ACOE has this fixed by fall... but then again... :ship-captain:


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

I hope this is constructive critique 

Pt Jude to Norwalk is one hell of a long day and impossible to not fight the current part of the way. I think you are being over optimistic on that 100 mile leg.

Norwalk to Sandy Hook is more like 60 miles, but you will make good time with the current through the east river. You still need a flood that starts between 4am and noon. You need to give yourself plenty of time to get through the east river. If something goes wrong, this is a big deal.

Add a stop (or two) between Pt Jude and try to get to City Island (closer to the East River)

Sandy Hook to AC is another very long day. You have 12 hours of daylight in mid Sept. It's a 90 mile day. There are inlets, but you are probably aware that they can be treacherous in any kind of weather.

I've done the trip from Annapolis to Block following a similar schedule and it was not a stop and smell the roses, 50 nm/day drip. Nothing wrong with your timing but Pt Jude to AC are three sunup to sundown traveling days IF you can catch the currents. That means up before dawn to be ready to roll before daybreak, hoping to make landfall by dark.

If you have never done the C&D/Chesapeake, it's worth taking some extra time to enjoy the sights.

Here are my .02 cents worth.
Pt Jude to Saybrook 50 miles
Saybrook to Milford 40 miles (you could add a stop in Mystic and break it down even more but not necessary I do have a mooring that you can use, located by the town dock in Noank)
Milford to City Island 50 miles
City Island to Sandy Hook 30ish miles but you might have to wait for the current.
Then you can make that long trek to AC. If you have to wait out the weather you can find a spot in a marina and enjoy NYC.

It's such a nice trip that it's a shame to rush  So many pubs and restaurants...


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

RobGallagher said:


> I hope this is constructive critique


This is exactly what I am looking for! :svoilier:


RobGallagher said:


> Pt Jude to Norwalk is one hell of a long day and impossible to not fight the current part of the way. I think you are being over optimistic on that 100 mile leg.
> 
> Norwalk to Sandy Hook is more like 60 miles, but you will make good time with the current through the east river. You still need a flood that starts between 4am and noon. You need to give yourself plenty of time to get through the east river. If something goes wrong, this is a big deal.
> 
> Add a stop (or two) between Pt Jude and try to get to City Island (closer to the East River)


I've done a delivery from Mamoroneck to Pt Judith in a day (110 nm), a very full day - but I was motivated. Norwalk is only 88 nm. East Haven, and the Thimble Islands would be a perfect mid point. Is there anywhere to stop near here? (Branford or Short Beach Cove?)



RobGallagher said:


> Sandy Hook to AC is another very long day.  You have 12 hours of daylight in mid Sept. It's a 90 mile day. There are inlets, but you are probably aware that they can be treacherous in any kind of weather.
> 
> I've done the trip from Annapolis to Block following a similar schedule and it was not a stop and smell the roses, 50 nm/day drip. Nothing wrong with your timing but Pt Jude to AC are three sunup to sundown traveling days IF you can catch the currents. That means up before dawn to be ready to roll before daybreak, hoping to make landfall by dark.
> 
> ...


Great suggestions! Thanks!!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks Rob for reminding me about the tides and currents - especially through Hell's Gate. 

Assuming that I were to leave on 9/9/2017, I would be passing down the East River on 9/11. 
According to NOAA, at Port Morris (where the East River currents get interesting); low tide is forecast to be 0.08 feet at around 09:11, and high tide (when I would want to be there) is forecast for 7.76 feet at 15:19. This should give me a slack or favorable current as I continue down the East River. Assuming that we are underway by 08:30, and that we can average 6kts; that means that I would want to start from a point about 40nm away. The best spots to start this day, therefore, would be near Bridgeport or Milford, CT. This would get me to the Battery (preferred) by 16:30, or to Sandy Hook by 18:30. 

Any suggestions/recommendations?


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Yes, I meant to say Sand Shoal Inlet, not Ship Shoal. 

Also, Ocean City, Maryland Inlet can be real difficult on an ebb tide and opposing wind. Pretty hefty standing wave and very strong current at the ocean side of the inlet. Real easy to get caught in the current and broach. Gotta hit it at full power in order to maintain steerage.

All the best,

Gary


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

eherlihy said:


> Thanks Rob for reminding me about the tides and currents - especially through Hell's Gate.
> 
> Assuming that I were to leave on 9/9/2017, I would be passing down the East River on 9/11.
> According to NOAA, at Port Morris (where the East River currents get interesting); low tide is forecast to be 0.08 feet at around 09:11, and high tide (when I would want to be there) is forecast for 7.76 feet at 15:19. This should give me a slack or favorable current as I continue down the East River. Assuming that we are underway by 08:30, and that we can average 6kts; that means that I would want to start from a point about 40nm away. The best spots to start this day, therefore, would be near Bridgeport or Milford, CT. This would get me to the Battery (preferred) by 16:30, or to Sandy Hook by 18:30.
> ...


Buy Eldridge's.

One can predict current using tidal charts in Narragansett Bay. One cannot use tide charts to predict current anyplace between the approaches to Watch Hill or the race all the way to Sandy Hook. You must use Eldridge's Current tables (or something similar). Tide and Current ARE NOT created equal in these here parts, the difference between high/low tide and slack current can be a couple of hours, or not.

The Race, Long Island Sound, New York Current Predictions

If you are not constrained by draft do not even look at a tide table for navigation. Plan your days around Eldridge's.


----------



## edguy3 (Jul 7, 2009)

You may find this site at Stevens Tech useful for visualizing the NYC area current: NYHOPS: Urban Ocean Observatory at Davidson Laboratory

/ed


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

I've been doing this for 5+ years now every spring and fall.

Heres some observations and suggestions for the second half.

From Norfolk, its a bit shorter to run the Virginia cut vs Dismal Swamp tho the Dismal is more scenic. Figure 4 days via dismal and mayne 3 days to get to Beaufort NC. We anchor off the CG station just inside the inlet and leave near slack. It is about 34 hours to Charleston at around 6 knots. Or, its about 12 hours to the Masonboro inlet at Wrightsville. Then a day down to Southport. You can run 25 miles to Little River inlet and motor to N Myrtle Beach inside. Then continue on inside or go back out at little river or down at Winya bay. We always wait for good weather and make one hop to Charleston.

From Charleston its about 24 hours to Fernandina Beach, a very good inlet. You can anchor there or hopefully the city marina will be repaired by next fall. You could run to St Johns river but Jax is a very long way inland. Be aware there is a lot of current in that river and surrounding ICW channels.
I would not plan on entering St Augustine. It can be tricky and it has no jetty and a dogleg in the deep water. To ke, that's a local knowledge inlet, especially if the surf is up.

We just ran from Fernandina to Stuart in a 34 hour chunk outside around Canaveral. We entered at Ft Pierce, a good inlet. The St Lucie inlet is shoaled to 7' in the middle and with a bit of sea, thats not safe.

Enjoy the trip.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

I have the Navionics ap on a tablet and it has tides AND current indicators. They work well.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Sometime in early Sept, the UN is in session and sporadically, they close the East River.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

xort said:


> From Norfolk, its a bit shorter to run the Virginia cut vs Dismal Swamp tho the Dismal is more scenic. Figure 4 days via dismal and mayne 3 days to get to Beaufort NC.


There are two advantages to taking the Dismal Swamp route, other than scenery. Number one is the hospitality at Elizabeth City, with its free dockage and the wine & cheese party (with roses for the ladies) for transiting mariners. Number two is the opportunity to calibrated your log, as there are mile markers along the canal and NO CURRENT to screw things up (since there are locks at both ends.)


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

xort said:


> I have the Navionics ap on a tablet and it has tides AND current indicators. They work well.


I have Navionics as well. It does work but when planning a week or so in advance, it's so much easier to look at the current charts in Eldridge's. Getting through the Race or Watch Hill and then figuring out where to pull into a few hrs later, or how far up a channel you can get before the current turns with those old fashioned charts is a big help.

I'm of the school that thinks that good old Eldridge's is a little bit more accurate than other sources. That's just my personal opinion after sailing Block, Fishers and Long Island Sounds for all theses years. YMMV


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

RobGallagher said:


> I have Navionics as well. It does work but when planning a week or so in advance, it's so much easier to look at the current charts in Eldridge's. Getting through the Race or Watch Hill and then figuring out where to pull into a few hrs later, or how far up a channel you can get before the current turns with those old fashioned charts is a big help.
> 
> I'm of the school that thinks that good old Eldridge's is a little bit more accurate than other sources. That's just my personal opinion after sailing Block, Fishers and Long Island Sounds for all theses years. YMMV


Rob is right on. I also use Eldridge's as my primary tool for figuring current when planning a cruise in southern New England. I use my RM chart plotter and Garmin Bluetooth Mobile as well.

FWIW, you might check out the tide and current info at Sandy Hook Pilots Association - Home Page if you plan to go by NYC.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I also use Eldrich (hell, I teach Eldrich in ASA104) and have listened to Mr Eldrich speak at my sailing club. He uses the NOAA tide charts as his source.

For this example I used the tide and current info available in PolarView NS, which is also based on the NOAA data.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Finding a good anchorage/harbor/marina at 50 mile intervals may not be feasible.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

SanderO said:


> Finding a good anchorage/harbor/marina at 50 mile intervals may not be feasible.


Only along the Jersey shore.

Gary:2 boat:


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

travlin-easy said:


> Only along the Jersey shore.
> 
> Gary:2 boat:


well ya if you're doing the ditch I suppose.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

eherlihy said:


> I also use Eldrich (hell, I teach Eldrich in ASA104) and have listened to Mr Eldrich speak at my sailing club. He uses the NOAA tide charts as his source.
> 
> For this example I used the tide and current info available in PolarView NS, which is also based on the NOAA data.


The electronic data available is convenient when underway, but for planning purposes, the hourly charts in Eldridge's for Buzzards Bay-Nantucket Sound and Long Island-Block Island Sounds are invaluable for getting the bigger picture without scrolling on a screen.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I am old school as well and keep Eldridge on board where it collects dust

Using Navionics is much easier IMHO. Especially for trying to determine strength of current when on a trip In real time or planning one months away. 

The nice thing about the Ap is that it gives you the actual strength of current/ vs the time at any particular spot/ time. 

I have traveled for many years in the LI Sound , Narraganset Bay/ jersey Coast areas. 

In planning your trip if you go through Hell Gate the worst thing is to go through at slack CURRENT . You will be set upon by tugs wpushing / towing barge trains of up to 3 barges. And not be able to get away from them until Governors Island. 

Generally we set up for the ride down the Jeserey Coast from apt Washington ( free moorings) 
And ride the max current through Hell Gate to Sandy Hok or out NY Bay and down to Barnegat or Atlantic City. 

We've hit 13.5 through Hell Gate.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

travlin-easy said:


> If you're gonna do the Tortugas, you're gonna need more house batteries, a solar panel to keep them charged, a refrigerator (gotta keep the beer cold) so you can have ice when you wish. There are no provisions of any kind at the Tortugas, no food, water, beer, ice, fuel, etc...-- nothing! But damned it sure is pretty out there.
> 
> One of our members got stuck out there for two weeks because the weather was nasty, but he and his kids had lots of provisions so they did fine. However, when they got to Key West again they spent a bundle on re-provisioning. (Nothing is cheap in Key West.)
> 
> ...


OK Gary, now you've got me thinkin'; http://www.sailnet.com/forums/3748506-post10.html


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I bought the Dometic 12VDC / 120VAC CF-050 Ice chest;









I ran two tests on it (12 hours and 24 hours maintaining a 40ºF difference with room temp - it passed) while I was still up north, then returned to Florida.

The current plan is this:
Leg 1 - 281 miles
Providence to Pt Judith, RI 25 miles
Pt Judith RI to Norwalk, CT 88 miles
Norwalk to Sandy Hook, NJ 50 miles
Sandy Hook to Atlantic City, NJ 81 miles	
Atlantic City to Cape May, NJ	37 miles​Leg 2 - 158 miles
Cape may to Ocean City, Md 38	miles
Ocean City to Great Sand Shoal Inlet 70 miles
Great Sand Shoal to Norfolk, VA 50 miles​Leg 3 - 278 miles
Norfolk, VA to Elizabeth City, NC 58 miles	
Elizabeth City, NC to Cherry Ridge, NC 40 miles
Cherry Ridge, NC to Bellhaven, NC	30 miles
Bellhaven to Oriental, NC 45	miles
Oriental, NC to Beaufort, NC	25 miles
Beaufort, NC to Wilmington, NC 80	miles​Leg 4 - 231 miles
Wilmington NC to Winyah Bay, NC 91.6 miles
Wiynah Bay, NC to Charlestown, SC 55 miles
Charlestown SC to Savannah, GA 85 miles​Leg 5	- 174 miles 
Savannah, GA to Brunswick, GA 75 miles
Brunswick, GA to St Augustine, FL 38 miles
St Augustine, Fl to New Smyrna Beach, FL 61 miles​Leg 6 - 287 miles
New Smyrna Beach, FL to Cape Canaveral, FL 68 miles
Cape Canaveral, FL to Stuart, FL 80 miles
Stuart FL to Port Mayaca Canal, FL	35 miles
Port Mayaca Canal to Moor Haven, FL 35 miles
Moor Haven, FL to Owanita, FL 33.5 miles
Owanita, FL to Fort Myers Beach, FL 35 miles​
I believe that this is a conservative itinerary, and we may have time for other stops, and be able to make longer distances every day. I will be returning north in April, and may start another thread looking for crew.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks like a pretty aggressive agenda, especially those legs that are greater than 60 miles, but they can be done if the weather decides to cooperate.

Good luck and have a fun trip,

Gary


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

The Pt. Judith to Norwalk leg is overly ambitious, IMHO, assuming you intend to do it in one day. You are dealing with reversing currents during the day and would be motoring a lot to make distance. Two days would be ambitious enough, and that assumes you are playing the currents right (but that won't necessarily mesh with your intended schedule!). Also, if you are planning to sail, assume the wind--if it cooperates at all--will not come up before late morning and will die in late afternoon. My log shows an average of 5 hours for the 20 nm from Pt. Judith to the mouth of the Mystic River (35' boat towing a hard bottom dinghy).

On the other hand, you ought to make good progress from Norfolk to Beaufort, NC. We did it in 3 days (Beaufort docks to Willoughby Harbor) in the other direction many years ago. Can't help further south, as we went offshore to pick up the Gulf Stream going north from Florida.

Then there is the weather factor.

Wish you well, and would like to make it down that way myself before I swallow the anchor.


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey,

A few questions / comments.

When you stop are you looking to anchor, grab a mooring, stay in a slip? Just sleep or do some sightseeing? Mix of all?

Why such a short trip from Providence to Pt. Judith? Why not push on further? There are many places to stop in Fisher's Island Sound, etc. Back in 2006 I bought my O'day 35 in Newport. We went form Newport to Noank CT (stayed at Spicers Marine - slips and moorings) and from there to Mt. Sinai on day two.

I would not go to Norwalk. It's kind of difficult to get into from the east. Where did you plan on stopping? It's a long trip to town from the marina closest to the sound (Norwalk Cove Marina) or a longer trip up the river to a marina near town. Instead of Norwalk I would recommend something further east like Bridgeport (many marina's that are easy in / out). Actually there are SO many places in the LI Sound that I would just travel until I felt like stopping and then pick a place.

Lastly, if you want to make some time I would go offshore from NYC to Norfolk VA. I did that trip two years ago (left the Worlds Fair Marina right near Laguardia airport and arrived in Norfolk VA 48 hours later). The trip is very easy (assuming fair weather) but does require two nights at sea. With 3-4 people it's very easy.

I can't help you once south of NY.

Good luck,
Barry


Leg 1 - 281 miles
Providence to Pt Judith, RI 25 miles
Pt Judith RI to Norwalk, CT 88 miles
Norwalk to Sandy Hook, NJ 50 miles
Sandy Hook to Atlantic City, NJ 81 miles	
Atlantic City to Cape May, NJ	37 miles


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys.

Barry - this will be a mix of anchors, moorings, and slips. The short run to Pt Judith is just meant to get the boat away from the dock. I have learned through the years that a short first day allows you to get underway, and get everything sorted. The first step is always the hardest.

Fallard - Pt Judith to Noank should be a piece of cake. I have done several runs up and down long Island Sound, including a one day run from Mamaroneck to Pt Judith during a delivery of a Hunter 41 (hull speed of 7.98, not that much better than my O'day 35 - hull speed of 7.18), and that was a LOT longer distance.

Also - as you all know, every leg of this is weather dependent. If the sailing is good, I will probably skip Atlantic City, Bellhaven, and many other stops in the middle of the legs. If the sailing/weather are bad, I may add a few unplanned stops. I have planned on 7 days, 6 nights to make each leg. Several of the legs should be feasible in far less time than I have alloted.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Locke434 said:


> Where do I apply to join you for Weeks 4-6?
> I'm happy to send you my sailing resume, if
> you'd like.
> 
> ...


There were a couple of requests in this thread like the one quoted above. This thread in SailNet is not the place to make them, but I did reply to a couple of PM requests about joining me. I have since chosen to use the Go Sailing App to help organize requests. You can sign up for Go Sailing here: gosailingapp.com

Thanks to all that have posted in, or read, this thread.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

T minus 10 days and counting...


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I found an error, and am surprised that no one else caught it.


eherlihy said:


> Leg 5	- *227* miles
> Savannah, GA to Brunswick, GA 75 miles
> Brunswick, GA to* Jacksonville, FL 53 miles*
> *Jacksonville, FL *to St Augustine, FL 38 miles
> St Augustine, Fl to New Smyrna Beach, FL 61 miles​


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

The math came out OK, but I don't have my GPS here at home to check those leg distances. So where's the error?

Gary


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

SanderO said:


> Finding a good anchorage/harbor/marina at 50 mile intervals may not be feasible.


My experience on the ICW is only between JAX and Titusville...maybe 8ish years ago. Down and back up. 20 degree temps, record fish kills, was trapped on the boat...blew off the Bahamas...

Anchorage opportunities are very limited. Marinas are very limited.
You'll have a guide book, of course. Plan to start when the sky thinks about turning light. 
You will experience some tidal currents at some bridge/choke points along the way.
You may choose to stop at 2pm one day rather than push on hoping it doesn't turn dark before the next spot...which could be there...or not.
The further south you go, the more it becomes a Tour de Real Estate.
Your anchor will be bring up muddy goo in the mornings.
If you can make some overnight jumps outside, I suggest doing so.

Have fun and stay inside the markers.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I found lots of anchorages and marinas, however, they just don't jump out and grab ya. The best thing I can suggest is to purchase the companion book for the ICW guide, which provides that information in great detail. https://www.amazon.com/Intracoastal-Waterway-Norfolk-Miami-Complete/dp/0071623760#reader_0071623760

Good luck,

Gary


----------

